# Close ...But a question or two



## veryemergency (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey, So i'm printing my transfers, just one color, running them through the dryer and taking them over to the heat press.

My test shirt is just 100% cotton White Gildan, one color (red)transfer.
I'm pressing them at 375, for 15 seconds...my images are all coming out even but too light, I've gone longer and shorter times each way and they're still transferring light?

Any help or advice, thanks!
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't do screen print transfer... but aren't you supposed to leave the ink a little tacky. 

Try flashing instead of completely drying and see if that helps.


----------

